
My GF and I finally completed our first ever game - suavisapps
So my GF and I made an Android game in our free time. We wanted to keep it simple, since this was really our first big programming project ever. I&#x27;m a huge space nerd myself so I decided to make a space-themed rockety game. GF did the graphics, I did the programming (using Corona SDK). Despite it requiring knowledge of Lua and me having no experience with Lua, everything kinda went. In a couple of weeks we realised that we&#x27;d made something worth publishing, so we bit the bullet and bought a Google Developer Account ($25 is kind of a big deal when you are a student in a third world country). We would have uploaded it to the Apple store too, but their hardware requirements (and $99 for the account) are still &#x27;a bit&#x27; beyond our reach.<p>It&#x27;s no Kerbal Space Program, but it&#x27;s ours and we like how it turned out. :)<p>It&#x27;s up on Google Play for free, tell us what you think! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.suavis.thyrocket
======
kleer001
First congratulations on not only making a game, but making it with your mate.
I trust it was a fun learning experience? Are you two planning on making
another?

As for thoughts I would only recommend you make your ship 1/2 it's size. That
will fix the difficulty problem. In my years of making games (vidya, board,
and card) and puzzles Over and over again I stumbled into the fact that it is
easy to make games/puzzles difficult. However it is difficult to make
games/puzzles entertaining, that requires much testing and feedback with naive
users. So, yes, I recommend listening to your users and making it a bit more
fun and less frustrating.

~~~
suavisapps
Thanks! It sure was an entertaining experience for both of us, especially with
an SDK that is so easy to work with. As for the difficulty, we've already
reduced the size of the rocket quite a bit, but we will continue listening to
suggestions for future updates! :)

------
shogun21
Downloaded it and played it. It's almost Flappy Bird level of difficulty!
Super fun though.

How long did it take to make?

------
kek918
Congratulations to both of you on finishing the game and releasing it to
Google Play!

My high score after 50 attempts or so is 18... no way I'll unlock all those
rockets :)

If I may ask, have you earned back the $25 fee from the app ads?

~~~
suavisapps
Thank you! That's not a bad score if you ask me :) Not nearly there, sadly,
but a random guy contacted us and sent us $25 in Bitcoin so we are pretty much
at awe at this point!

------
blingojames
Hi, congrats, looks awesome (loved the look!! (and feel and sounds)), I would
love it to be easier.

~~~
suavisapps
Thank you very much! It looks like we'll have to put an easy-hard slider in a
future update!

------
threesixandnine
Man, too hard to play. How do I "drive" the rocket?

~~~
suavisapps
Once the rocket launches, it will swerve to a random direction. Tapping the
screen once will change its direction of horizontal movement. It will
automatically go up as long as it doesn't hit anything.

~~~
threesixandnine
In my opinion it is too hard. Maybe slower it down a little. On my Android
phone there's no chance to play this....

~~~
suavisapps
We'll probably resort to implementing an easy-hard slider in a future update!

------
meric
Looks cute! Congrats on the 500-1000 downloads!

~~~
suavisapps
Thanks! :)

~~~
techjuice
Keep up the good work, nice that you are already in the 1000-5000 download
range.

